# Roaming / Cloud Profiles



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Many have wanted it and talked about it - looks like it is now on the drawing board and will come - wondering just how long - will love this one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452683841903202304


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elons said a long time ago the plan was to love them to the cloud. Glad to see it’s still in the works


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Sounds like a candidate for the unfulfilled promises thread.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Elons said a long time ago the plan was to love them to the cloud.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hoping this rolls out in the next 2 weeks 😎


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hoping this rolls out in the next 2 weeks 😎


Waypoints have made it to that single car on Teslafi that received 40.5 so anything is possible. This is one of my last items I've always thought would make this a well rounded car. If they get these I'm sure I will then think of others - keep them improving.


----------

